# اول فيديو هاردوير (كامل)لمشروع ميكروكنترولر



## hamdysoltan (19 يناير 2011)

*بدأاستكمال الدورة يا جماعة وده اول فيديو هاردوير
http://www.maishare.net/d1grvf49b6s7...video.flv.html
وده اللينك الخاص بالكورس
http://electrical2011.blogspot.com/*​

واعرونى على رداءة الفيديو حتى يتسنى لى الحصول على كاميرا ديجيتال


----------



## louay (19 يناير 2011)

جاري التحميل شكرا


----------



## eng_youssef_2010 (25 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع اخي العزيز
كنت محتاج برنامج بروتس للجهاز عندي نسخه ويندوز 7
لو عندك البرنامج ياريت الرابط للتحميل
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## wahab2011 (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي , بارك الله فيك , وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamdysoltan (5 فبراير 2011)

الشكر لله يا جماعة ومتشكر على الردود الجميلة


----------

